# Health care



## egyptian

What Are The Procedures For Health Care In Hurghada


----------



## queenie40something

Hi you can buy packages for private health care from most of the hospitals.


----------



## kim konnoris

have you any idea how much they cost? how long there valid for? and what sort of packages are they?

kIM


----------



## lyndsay552

Queenie got good quotes for health insurance. I think it was about 1500 le per year, which i think is very good, compared to the uk. I saw an article in an overseas property magazine and they where quoted prices of about £500 per year.


----------



## kim konnoris

that is good, and good to know.


----------



## j4hurghada

When you live in Hurghada it is very cheap to get medical help so there is no need for medical insurance.

£5.00 to see doctor and medication for simple things.

Dental care is very cheap too and alot of brits already go over for the treatment.


----------



## Ewa

*Red Sea Hospital*

Hi, 

some of the hospitals like El Gouna or Red Sea Hospital have already the health packages. They cover most of the facilities they offer except some of the special care needed treatments.
The cost varies. Simply just give them a call.


----------



## cindydwyer

thanks very much i am going to live in luxor for about 2 years and at 61 i think i may need health insurance


----------

